# Whats the best APC?



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Guys

What would you guys say is the best APC out there.

Also if I mix a little APC with snowfoam in a bottle and lance. Will it affect the snowfoam and will it clean clean the exterior bodywork any better?

Rav


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

IMO, nothing gets close to Autosmart G101. So many uses and so effective. A wise investment.

I maybe wouldn't mix APC in with snowfoam, instead get something like Valet Pro Citrus Pre-Wash. 

APC might affect the efficiency of the snowfoam.

Hope this helps.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

G101 or Surfex HD are the only two common/detailer ones I've tried and both are very very good.

I sometimes use Flash APC (the one from the supermarket) for some interior bits. Mainly because it leaves a nice smell behind, but it's not too shabby as a cleaner either.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

101 for me too mate:thumb:


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Envy apc £19 for 5 litres and not as aggressive as g101, depends what your using it to clean


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

G101 is great value for money but is strong stuff. Surfex is also great value. Megs APC is always worth a look however is more expensive. My (biased) favourite is the Optimum Power Clean, is safe on leather and almost everything else but is not cheap and cannot be diluted to the same levels as Surfex and G101 although I do emphasise it is a safe option

Edit. http://thedetailers.blogspot.co.uk/2011/08/optimum-power-clean-by-malaysia.html


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

G101 is good - there is no 'best' though 

adding some to snow foam may remove more grime, or it may not. give it a go, although tbh if your snow foam is removing dirt / softening it to be removed when rinsing, it won't need anything adding to it..


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

G101 for me


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I use verso can't fault it


----------



## Dan-SRi (Jan 30, 2011)

G101

So versatile. Even had a bottle for household cleaning tasks!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I've switched from a straight Gliptone degreaser to Dodo Total Wipe Out at 10:1 and am very happy!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Simple Green if you can find it. Best ever!!!


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

I like my megs APC, it's done all I've needed it to but not tried anything else.

Chris


----------



## josh mck (Dec 26, 2013)

As g101 without question


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

G101 or VP Citrus prewash at 20:1 :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Viro-sol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Auto finesse verso is outstanding tbh

Cleans seats to come out like brand new, degreases engine bays like nothing else

I love the stuff


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've used both Autosmart G101 and Megs, but for me GTechniq W2 gets my vote.


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Viro-sol for me


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Did you know G101 has 101 uses!!!! Lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Meg's APC always does a great job for me, also like Surfex too and find a good soak with it removes dead flies easily with no real contact with the paintwork to flick any damage.


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

No "best", its all down to personal preference, but I love VP Citrus Pre Wash. Cleans amazingly and so versatile.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Surfex HD


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> Did you know G101 has 101 uses!!!! Lol.
> Gonz.


That's very perceptive of you - take you long to work it out?


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Surfex HD is a great product


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

G101 for me :thumb:


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

G101 for me too.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Stardrops


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

G101 for me also


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I mostly use G101 , but also Megs for some jobs as well have both diluted 10:1 & 20:1 and a strong 5:1


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

Daisy, cheap as chips, works well too


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Currently using g101 which is fab,but wanna try Meg's Apc next


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I use Gtechniq W2 an excellent APC. Gtechniq give dilution ratios for different uses.


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Is there anypoint in me getting an APC if im already using a snowfoam? 

Also what is good for loosing the grime and dirt built up under the arches? 

Thanks again guys


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

ravg99 said:


> Is there anypoint in me getting an APC if im already using a snowfoam?
> 
> *Also what is good for loosing the grime and dirt built up under the arches? *
> Thanks again guys


an APC lol preferable a strong one like G101 at a low dilution


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I started with Stardrops, moved to Megs for some extra versatility in cleaning going well now.

Did notice a pro-detailer adding some BTBM shampoo to his snow foam to increase dwell time, seemed like a great idea.

John Tht.


----------



## Bokers (Jun 4, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> an APC lol preferable a strong one like G101 at a low dilution


Through the lance or brushed in?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Bokers said:


> Through the lance or brushed in?


Arches? I'd spray on via a hand sprayer then agitate with stiff brissled brush


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Ive only ever tried G101 and surfex HD, and they both do what i need them for very well. 
I use 10:1 for interior bits, 1-2 sprays on a cloth and the dash is clean as a whistle without and shiny crap. Also 10:1 i use for my exterior grills/badges/between crevices. 
1:1 for tough jobs like some engine bay bits or inbetween door frames etc.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

ravg99 said:


> Is there anypoint in me getting an APC if im already using a snowfoam? ...


The advantage of an APC is they can be used almost anywhere on the car.

Completely forgot to suggest the Serious Performance APC - review http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=196720


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Sainsbury's Basics at 70p per Litre is quite good for the money!


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Autosmart G101


----------



## PRicci09 (Feb 3, 2014)

Optimum power clean and 1z blitz are my favorites


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Stardrops


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Another vote for stardrops

Its so cheap!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

g101 or megs apc for me!


----------

